

A/B testing for Mobile and Tablet websites - ankneo
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/mobile-ab-testing/

======
paraschopra
Along with the feature, we have also put together a 32 page PDF guide on
'Testing and Optimization for Mobile Devices'
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/downloads/mobile-
testing-g...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/downloads/mobile-testing-
guide.pdf)

Testing and optimization for mobile websites is still in infancy and most
small/medium websites wouldn't bother with it right now. But with increased
usage and much of research for shopping increasingly happening lazily on
tablets and mobiles, this is definitely going to change in next one or two
years. Our own website gets 5% of traffic on mobiles and tablets, but it is
steadily growing.

~~~
kanzure
So I read that pdf, and I am not convinced. These all seem like "before Day
One" checkpoints to consider when building mobile apps and mobile websites.
Making sure the website renders on multiple devices is just the beginning.
That's not optimized, that's just the basics. Is there anything more thorough?

Also, have you guys considered hiring pentesters? I'd be happy to do the work.

Edit: what do you guys think about clutch? <https://clutch.io/>

~~~
paraschopra
The tips and tricks are not exhaustive of course. We had to balance the amount
of information with the limited attention span. I had actually written a more
detailed article titled '10 Tips To Optimize Conversions On Your Mobile
Landing Pages' [http://searchengineland.com/ten-tips-to-optimize-for-
convers...](http://searchengineland.com/ten-tips-to-optimize-for-conversions-
sales-on-your-mobile-landing-pages-137101)

Hope you find it useful and more thorough. Let me contact you about
pentesting.

~~~
kanzure
Thanks for the link.

------
netcan
Any reason this is limited to "large enterprise only?"

~~~
paraschopra
We believe most small websites don't have sufficient traffic on mobiles to
make use of the feature, while bigger accounts would have custom websites and
landing pages for mobiles and tablets. Of course, we could have launched it
for everyone but we have been trying to introduce some premium features
without increasing our base pricing (our basic plan of $49 for 10,000 visitors
hasn't changed in last 2.5 years since launch).

~~~
netcan
I guess it's always a tricky deciding which feature to apply to which plan.

On the flip side, since a lot of sites are now just starting to experiment
with mobile commerce, mobile landing pages and such this feature might be
useful as an acquisition "hook."

~~~
paraschopra
Yes, it was very tricky to decide whether to release for all or for selected
plans or even introduce it as an addon. Ultimately, we decided it to launch
for $249+/mo plans only.

